# OZ Roth



## Hugorchids (Apr 29, 2012)

Hi all,

I picked up a rothschildianum over the weekend from a local hobbyist. the tag had a Orchid Zone tag a Z2519. Does anyone know the clonal name or its parents? thanks!


----------



## Ray (Apr 29, 2012)

Why not contact them directly?


----------



## Hugorchids (Apr 29, 2012)

they never respond to any emails.


----------



## Candace (Apr 29, 2012)

You can try to contact Paphiness Orchids and see. He sells a lot of OZ plants.


----------



## tenman (Apr 29, 2012)

Hugorchids said:


> they never respond to any emails.



Yes, they're very rude, especially the nasty woman who answers the phone. I hate them.


----------



## aquacorps (Apr 30, 2012)

Guys, I sent them an email and got a reply in less than an hour. The cross is roth 'rex' x roth 'mont milais'. This is the AQ cross.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Apr 30, 2012)

I've only contacted OZ once, for a nameless fairreanum cross that only had a number on the tag. They got back to me within a day with the full cross information.


----------



## Hugorchids (Apr 30, 2012)

thanks Aquacorps! perhaps they were out of town or something, I'll put that down as the cross!


----------



## goldenrose (May 1, 2012)

I called once wanting similar info, Terry answered and said send me an email, so I did & he responded within 24 hrs!


----------



## paphiness (May 2, 2012)

Hi all,

I haven't posted here in quite some time, but am getting back into the saddle... I came across this thread with a request for an Orchid Zone Z-tag identification. OZ can get really busy, so if they don't reply, that's usually the reason.

As some of you may know, I visit OZ frequently and also maintain my own list of Z-tag crosses, so if you have an ID questions, feel free to email them to me at [email protected], and I'll do my best to help. If I don't have the info in my own database, it may take me some time to get the info from OZ...

Best,

DYH

P.S. New price list that I've been promising for so long is in preparation. If you'd like to be on the list to receive it, please email me at [email protected].


----------



## NYEric (May 2, 2012)

Dean, can you send me a PM when you get a chance, thanks.


----------

